# Costa Del Mar



## drhunter1 (Apr 4, 2012)

The best sunglass company on the globe barr none.

I lost a pair of Fathoms in the woods in 2010 and found them a year later. The squirrels had chewed up the temples and the lense coating was worn off from sitting in the elements so long.

I sent them back fully expecting to have to pay for the repairs and was even told this by their customer service dept. 

Well the day they got them they sent me an email letting me know that the repairs would be subject to a 12.00 warranty processing fee and the rest would be covered under the warranty. 

To top it all off, I had them back in 2 days and they look brand new!!! 

I just think this is outstanding customer service. None of the damages were manufacturer defects and were actually the result of my stupidity, but they covered it under the warranty anyway. 

I'm just spreading the word folks. I'll be a customer for life.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you call or anything or just send them back?


----------



## safebuilder (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree...love my Costas


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 5, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Did you call or anything or just send them back?



I called prior to sending them in and they said I would have to pay for repairs, but they sent me an email today and said that they found some defects in them so they covered the repairs under the warranty.  I don't know how they could see any defects. The elements and the squirels did a number on them, but they covered it anyway.


----------



## benellisbe (Apr 26, 2012)

I own about 6 different sets of Costas.  A few years back, headed to Key West, a "less than intelligent individual" at ATL, threw his 400lb carry-on on top of my backpack (at security checkpoint) and crushed my costas (had them sitting in my hat on top of my bag).  Anyway, Costa replaced them with a new frame for a very small fee.  I can't recommend them enough.  They have repaired several sets of glasses for me without question.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2012)

i've never,ever,ever had a pair repaired for free....or for a very small fee.....unless $75.00 is a small fee....who do y'all talk to?....got a name, because apparently i'm talking to the wrong people........


----------



## JKnieper (Apr 26, 2012)

Just dropped close to 300 on a pair of prescription Costas.  I pray they are as clear as my previous Smiths.


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

ive got a pair of the 580's, and ive broken a few lenses.  when you send them in, they have to replace both, and it's $110.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 14, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> I called prior to sending them in and they said I would have to pay for repairs, but they sent me an email today and said that they found some defects in them so they covered the repairs under the warranty.  I don't know how they could see any defects. The elements and the squirels did a number on them, but they covered it anyway.



What number did you call?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2012)

I had a pair fixed for free. Excellent service


----------



## maxwell42583 (May 15, 2012)

No one has ever received a pair of Costa's that have been fixed. When you send them in, they send you a new pair, no matter what you need fixed. This is a good thing, obviously. I love my Costa's, I have 7 pair. I will never wear anything else. I used to love Oakleys until I tried on a pair of Costa's one day. 580's are so clear and tough, you can wear them anywhere. I have worn them 150 miles offshore in the Gulf, turkey hunting, deere hunting, working, jogging, skiing, 4-wheeling, rock climing, and everywhere in between! Best in the world! There customer service is also best in the world!


----------



## 3205lpv (May 16, 2012)

I also want to know who yall are talking too. I've had several pairs of costas, every time i've ever sent them in for the lenses to be fixed its at least $75. My current pair I sent in to get fixed, had them for two weeks. I was grabbing something out of a cooler with them on my head they fell maybe 3 1/2 feet onto a hardwood floor. Shattered the lenses, now they want another 75. I realize I dropped them it was my fault, but I've seen much cheaper glasses take much larger falls and be ok.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

3205lpv said:


> I also want to know who yall are talking too. I've had several pairs of costas, every time i've ever sent them in for the lenses to be fixed its at least $75. My current pair I sent in to get fixed, had them for two weeks. I was grabbing something out of a cooler with them on my head they fell maybe 3 1/2 feet onto a hardwood floor. Shattered the lenses, now they want another 75. I realize I dropped them it was my fault, but I've seen much cheaper glasses take much larger falls and be ok.



yep.....what he said


----------



## TroyBoy30 (May 31, 2012)

i just picked up a pair of fisch with the 580g green lenses.  love them so far!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> i've never,ever,ever had a pair repaired for free....or for a very small fee.....unless $75.00 is a small fee....who do y'all talk to?....got a name, because apparently i'm talking to the wrong people........



I've sent mine back on numerous occasions and it has always been costly and a long turn around. Most were for broken lenses but once was for the rubber on the arms.It seems to me this should've been covered but was not.Don't get me wrong...they have a great product but I find their customer service/repair time lacking. That's why I bought a backup pair.


----------



## sawlogsMS (Jun 5, 2012)

oops1 said:


> I've sent mine back on numerous occasions and it has always been costly and a long turn around. Most were for broken lenses but once was for the rubber on the arms.It seems to me this should've been covered but was not.Don't get me wrong...they have a great product but I find their customer service/repair time lacking. That's why I bought a backup pair.



it took 2-3 weeks both times i sent mine back.  ive got an old backup pair with the 400 glass lenses that have never broken.

 with the 580's, this is the third pair of lenses in the same frames.  the 580 glass is easy to break.  i read that costa was in the process of addressing that problem.  

until then, ill just keep paying the $110 whenever i break them.  i never go without them.  love those 580's


----------



## mattech (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a pair of 580's they are right at a year old and still look the same as the day i bought them. The clearity of the lenses are amazing.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 5, 2012)

Worth every dollar. Best sunglasses made.


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 9, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i just picked up a pair of fisch with the 580g green lenses.  love them so far!



I just bought the same pair...by far the BEST shades I have ever owned!!!


----------



## JKnieper (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got the perscription 580g Jose's with copper lens,  replacing my non perscription Smith's with copper glass lens.  I think that the quality and the clarity of the smiths and Costas are identical.  The Costas seem a little heavier, a negative, but that might just be from the difference in frames.  A few years ago the frame on my old smiths cracked and they replaced them free of charge.  It sounds like Costa has a good service reputation too.  I wouldn't hesitate to get either brand again.


----------



## Wing Nut (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a couple of pairs of costas and they always charge me alot to reppairthe and take for ever to get back.  My buddy has had the s acouple me problem.  But other than that i love my costas.costs


----------



## tpj070 (Jun 14, 2012)

the 580p lenses are a little more durable and still very clear


----------

